# Boundary fence.



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

We consulted a builder to quote supply and install a fence on 2 boundaries, 30 metres on the road/access side and 60 metres on the north side. We asked for 2.4 metres high on the north side rendered both sides. The entry we asked for the same height columns but the rendered block work only 1.5 metres high then horizontal hardwood timber (termite proof) 200mm x 50mm or 8 x 2's as they call them here, 1 set of gates matching, small capitols on the top of the posts only on the entry side. A fairly simple fence and a pretty straight forward project. We were going to paint timber not builder.

The quote came in at PHP 1.2M and was only 2 metres high, when I pointed this out to the builder he said it was too expensive so he dropped the height, go figure?
Regardless all my research over the years lead me to believe that a good solid high fence should max out at no more than PHP 6,000 per lineal metre, so this job should be around 550,000 pesos.

Experience and input greatly appreciated.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

As I remember, when we had our 8 ft. perimeter fence/wall put up(about 3-4 years ago), it came out in the vicinity of 5800 per ft. Part was solid wall w/columns and part was fence w/columns. This was fence/wall only as we had a different contractor build and install a metal dual opening 12 ft gate with a pedestrian door in it. This is in Iloilo on Panay Island. 

Keep in mind that you will have to develop a "hands on" attitude during the construction as the workmanship here is shoddy and they seem to not take any pride in what they do and you will end up with not satisfactory results. There have been some discussions of this in past threads. I have had to have parts of my columns dismantled in order to have my gate hinges welded into the rebar structure as it was not done properly and started to sag badly and there have been many instances of poor workmanship in the construction of my house. I have yet to find a local so-called builder who will stand behind their work/building. They will expect to be paid more to correct anything.

End of mini-rant.

Just a word of warning 

Fred


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

fmartin_gila said:


> As I remember, when we had our 8 ft. perimeter fence/wall put up(about 3-4 years ago), it came out in the vicinity of 5800 per ft. Part was solid wall w/columns and part was fence w/columns. This was fence/wall only as we had a different contractor build and install a metal dual opening 12 ft gate with a pedestrian door in it. This is in Iloilo on Panay Island.
> 
> Keep in mind that you will have to develop a "hands on" attitude during the construction as the workmanship here is shoddy and they seem to not take any pride in what they do and you will end up with not satisfactory results. There have been some discussions of this in past threads. I have had to have parts of my columns dismantled in order to have my gate hinges welded into the rebar structure as it was not done properly and started to sag badly and there have been many instances of poor workmanship in the construction of my house. I have yet to find a local so-called builder who will stand behind their work/building. They will expect to be paid more to correct anything.
> 
> ...


not a rant Fred,,fact!!


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

People there can't even run a straight wifi cable in a house. When I had internet installed in my apartment they just ran it crooked across my wall. then ran it down the wall crooked to the base boards. I made them get a tape out and measure the distances and run it straight since they didn't know what a level was there. 

I couldn't imagine having them build me a house there. hahahah

art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks for your wise words Fred, I am well aware that I need to be here and hands on with any type of work/construction as I had plenty of experience with local "tradesmen?" with my working here 7 and 8 years ago, as they say "you have to watch them like a hawk".

We were having a few drinks with our neighbour from across the road yesterday, I broached the subject of his beautiful fence and polished stainless steel gates. His fence is 8 to 10 foot high and very intricate in its design including lights on the top of each concrete post, stone tile features etc. A beautiful fence with lots of detail and great workmanship. His block is 50M x 40M (2,000 M2). He built the fence 7 years ago and cost PHP 1.8M so at that time PHP 10,000 per lineal metre. Good info from him and I have not taken inflation into account.
Our fence will be fairly simple in design and only 8 ft high so I'm hoping we get some quotes in at PhP 6 to 7K per metre, time will tell.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

greenstreak1946 said:


> People there can't even run a straight wifi cable in a house. When I had internet installed in my apartment they just ran it crooked across my wall. then ran it down the wall crooked to the base boards. I made them get a tape out and measure the distances and run it straight since they didn't know what a level was there.
> 
> I couldn't imagine having them build me a house there. hahahah
> 
> art


Yes we all hear you art, many years ago we had a 2.5HP A/C installed in our condo in Manila, Ben was there through the installation, I got home as they were finishing, I had a look at their job and couldn't believe that they installed the outdoor unit back the front, I pointed this out and their response was "Less copper tube and wiring" to which I replied fix it as it won't work properly and then the arguments began until I showed them and asked them to read the installation manual.......... sorry sir, it was early evening when they left. Many apologies, I bet they will do it again,,,,,,,, penny wise pound foolish as they say.

It's more fun in the Philippines and certainly keeps us on our toes.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

bigpearl said:


> It's more fun in the Philippines and certainly keeps us on our toes.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Sometimes turns out to be an exercise in futility and frustration. I have learned to use my Asawa as a buffer/ go between and it surely does cut down on the consternation I feel as I have lived my whole life feeling that it should be done right the first time thusly eliminating a do-over which costs less than what seems to be the norm here which is to do as quickly and cheaply as possible and usually results in doing again or correcting which always costs more in the long run.

Fred


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

fmartin_gila said:


> Sometimes turns out to be an exercise in futility and frustration. I have learned to use my Asawa as a buffer/ go between and it surely does cut down on the consternation I feel as I have lived my whole life feeling that it should be done right the first time thusly eliminating a do-over which costs less than what seems to be the norm here which is to do as quickly and cheaply as possible and usually results in doing again or correcting which always costs more in the long run.
> 
> Fred


Thanks to all for the input especially lefties comment "fact" and I say "ain't that the truth".
Lessons to learn as we have to date. Our house here had ceilings in the bedrooms and bathrooms but not the kitchen/living areas nor the hallways or laundry. Got a quote (same guy that over quoted on the fence) and the brief was perfectly flat ceilings and no cracks, I wanted Gyprock (plaster), no sir you are on the beach and with typhoons water will destroy the ceiling,,,,,,, 6mm cement sheet was the suggestion, I don't care Mr. builder as long it is flat and we won't see the joins and no cracks, yes sir we install this all the time, OK, do it....

Yes I love to drag a story out, sorry. 4 guys over 2 weeks because I made them straighten the timber battens 4 times even though we had the supposed architect/supervisor here 2 to 3 hours a day.

The long and short is that we can see every joint and they are also cracking, going the architect for recompense as we will pull the ceilings out in due course and have it done properly. wish me luck on getting monies back, lol. The good thing is that this was an inexpensive job and we learnt not to use this guy again. Ever!

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Good idea to let Asawa be the go between and as always, watch your backside my friend! Makes me cringe when I read of Expats being killed over the simplest of disputes, such as the one shot/killed in Batangas City simply over residential parking dispute issue. Wife apparently shot in thigh (?) from a through and through wound to him, who was shot 3x. Welcome to the land of NQR! It was that way on the Subic Base as well back in the days when was a US facility. Besides, it's more fun in the RP....just hope our rental next several years has less fun and games associated with it. Good luck.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

My bad, I stand corrected by my neighbour on his fence costs. It was constructed 8 to 9 years ago and was PHP 1.5M. This included footings and stone walls to create the new ground level (in places 5 ft high) then filling and levelling the block then the fence construction. Obviously we are going to contact his builder for a quote, wish us luck.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

bigpearl said:


> We consulted a builder to quote supply and install a fence on 2 boundaries, 30 metres on the road/access side and 60 metres on the north side. We asked for 2.4 metres high on the north side rendered both sides. The entry we asked for the same height columns but the rendered block work only 1.5 metres high then horizontal hardwood timber (termite proof) 200mm x 50mm or 8 x 2's as they call them here, 1 set of gates matching, small capitols on the top of the posts only on the entry side. A fairly simple fence and a pretty straight forward project. We were going to paint timber not builder.
> 
> The quote came in at PHP 1.2M and was only 2 metres high, when I pointed this out to the builder he said it was too expensive so he dropped the height, go figure?
> Regardless all my research over the years lead me to believe that a good solid high fence should max out at no more than PHP 6,000 per lineal metre, so this job should be around 550,000 pesos.
> ...


Wish there was strong, galvanized chain link available...basically need to let the dogs roam...much better protection imo for security...off point I know but always wondered why it is not (chain link). In addition, I saw that you will be using termite proof wood...is it bought that way to do you treat it on site?


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Rebaqshratz said:


> Wish there was strong, galvanized chain link available...basically need to let the dogs roam...much better protection imo for security...off point I know but always wondered why it is not (chain link). In addition, I saw that you will be using termite proof wood...is it bought that way to do you treat it on site?


We had ours built part solid block and part chain link. He used 4" square chain link in the fence part, asked him why he didn't use 3" as requested, he said the 3" is no longer available. The older 3" I have seen around on other boundary fences is larger diameter wire so would be much stronger than the 4" which has much thinner wire. Don't know what is available now as we had this built in early 2015.

Fred


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Rebaqshratz said:


> Wish there was strong, galvanized chain link available...basically need to let the dogs roam...much better protection imo for security...off point I know but always wondered why it is not (chain link). In addition, I saw that you will be using termite proof wood...is it bought that way to do you treat it on site?


Hi Reb, and Fred, found this link (pardon the pun) for chain link fencing:

https://www.olx.ph/item/cyclone-wir...-board-swivel-clamp-ID8KnK0.html?h=fc62001048

The timber we used was what they call eco wood and is about 2" x 2" and treaded i presume at the mill. I was dubious as it looks like pine to me so I left a few pieces laying next to one of our painful termite mounds for a couple of weeks and they never went near it. perhaps it's a similar timber to what we use in Oz, "Cyprus pine" that is not treated and termites won't go near it.

Back to the chain wire, I could never understand why 3 and 4 inch chain fences are used here (never seen that in Oz). It is much more difficult to get a toe hold in 2 inch chain if one wants to climb over. 

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

Thanks Steve...I will check on this and also report if there is snow in Tagaytay!


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Rebaqshratz said:


> Thanks Steve...I will check on this and also report if there is snow in Tagaytay!


Let me know as I haven't sold my Skis yet.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Hi Reb, and Fred, found this link (pardon the pun) for chain link fencing:
> 
> https://www.olx.ph/item/cyclone-wir...-board-swivel-clamp-ID8KnK0.html?h=fc62001048
> 
> ...


It's all about cost, uses less wire.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> It's all about cost, uses less wire.


I definitely hear you Gary but for many of us it's about quality and longevity of the products and once one researches can find but pays the bucks to secure.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

MWe recently built a pen for our pigs using the steel re-enforcing that you put in the roads. Much stronger and cheaper, doesn't need tensioning.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Hog wire is readily available and cheap here. I used it as a temporary boundary fence whilst building our beach house.
https://www.olx.ph/all-results?q=hog+wires


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> MWe recently built a pen for our pigs using the steel re-enforcing that you put in the roads. Much stronger and cheaper, doesn't need tensioning.


Gary, is that the same as the steel reo used for concrete or something different, can you flick us a link so we can have a look please?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

hogrider said:


> Hog wire is readily available and cheap here. I used it as a temporary boundary fence whilst building our beach house.
> https://www.olx.ph/all-results?q=hog+wires


Thanks for the link Dave, funny we call that dog wire in Oz and is readily available but I haven't seen it up here in La Union to date, nor have I seen star pickets, we did look but not found yet, time will tell or just wait until we do the perimeter fences and no dog until then.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

bigpearl said:


> Thanks for the link Dave, funny we call that dog wire in Oz and is readily available but I haven't seen it up here in La Union to date, nor have I seen star pickets, we did look but not found yet, time will tell or just wait until we do the perimeter fences and no dog until then.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


As i said, I used it originally as a temporary boundary fence. I'm now considering beefing it up a bit, adding some stronger fence posts, some bamboo slats etc and using it as my permanent fence. Don't really see the point in building a tall block wall as it's just easier for an intruder to climb over. Unless its 10ft tall with razor wire on top Filipinas will be over a 6ft block wall in seconds. If they try to climb over a wire fence it will twist and flex and I reckon be actually more difficult to get over. Cheap as chips as well.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Ours is about 8 ft concrete block walls on 2 sides and concrete block(4 ft) with 6 ft chain link on 2 sides. The locals will climb the fence and look in the windows(kids)


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

lefties43332 said:


> Ours is about 8 ft concrete block walls on 2 sides and concrete block(4 ft) with 6 ft chain link on 2 sides. The locals will climb the fence and look in the windows(kids)


Exactly my point Leftie


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

hogrider said:


> Exactly my point Leftie


yes,,i understood u.....that's why I posted it....agreed its not the greatest


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

hogrider said:


> As i said, I used it originally as a temporary boundary fence. I'm now considering beefing it up a bit, adding some stronger fence posts, some bamboo slats etc and using it as my permanent fence. Don't really see the point in building a tall block wall as it's just easier for an intruder to climb over. Unless its 10ft tall with razor wire on top Filipinas will be over a 6ft block wall in seconds. If they try to climb over a wire fence it will twist and flex and I reckon be actually more difficult to get over. Cheap as chips as well.


Well Dave while I hear you I have a better half that is insistent on an 8 foot high fence and every time I remind him "that's what god made ladders for" feels it is required. (local mentality? Conforming to the doctrines of living in a shady area?) Living here now for 3 months with nary a fence aside from the 8 to 10 foot high concrete fence with our neighbours on the south side has attracted no intruders from our access road, the vacant block next door nor the beach front. We (me) will never fence the ocean view or it will become a waste of time living here and is open access for those that lurk with intent via the beach front.

I think that we are fortunate that we live in an area of wealth (not us) and our little bay/cove is home to wealthy people, prime targets? Doubt it as all our neighbours have never had a problem, only the termites.

While yes we will put perimeter fences on 2 sides the western/beach side will always be open for the view and as long as the house is secure matters not. Ben brought an 8 camera security system in Oz which we will install but as said living here now feel very comfortable and safe and for me am happy to leave the non existent boundary fences,,,,,,,, until we get a dog, then things change.
Sorry for waffling on.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

lefties43332 said:


> Ours is about 8 ft concrete block walls on 2 sides and concrete block(4 ft) with 6 ft chain link on 2 sides. The locals will climb the fence and look in the windows(kids)


Back home we got my father in laws old electric cattle fence unit to protect our garden from rabbits, raccoons and deer.

Might work here, not harmful but somewhat painful.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Manitoba said:


> Back home we got my father in laws old electric cattle fence unit to protect our garden from rabbits, raccoons and deer.
> 
> Might work here, not harmful but somewhat painful.


Might cause some legal problems, especially since a foreigner is involved.

Fred


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

fmartin_gila said:


> Might cause some legal problems, especially since a foreigner is involved.
> 
> Fred


Interesting, in Oz we display "electric fence signs" and all beware, wonder the local ramifications here in PH?
One local here apart from cameras also had a beam break system installed on his fence for a year or so but see that he has removed it now, not sure why though but will ask when we see him again. Very happy here ATM with no fences and our only intruders are goats and the 2 cows that trim the garden. 

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

fmartin_gila said:


> Might cause some legal problems, especially since a foreigner is involved.
> 
> Fred


More likely a neighbour will try and run his house from it.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

I had an electric fence in Aus.

It will give you enough of a belt to discourage you from continuing to climb over it, (more so if the ground is moist) but I don't think it could cause anything other than discomfort.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> More likely a neighbour will try and run his house from it.


Shocking thought Gary.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Tiz said:


> I had an electric fence in Aus.
> 
> It will give you enough of a belt to discourage you from continuing to climb over it, (more so if the ground is moist) but I don't think it could cause anything other than discomfort.


Well Tiz I have been belted more than a few times with my own electric fences, careless? Yep, one learns after awhile to respect. To date I have not seen such a beast here but am sure they are around. Regardless cows, goats or other lurking creature don't carry around insulated pliers so good to keep them in or out but not so for humans intent on access.
As others say, regardless of the fence type or height the best deterrent is one or two well trained K9's.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

